

Canadian oil companies no longer need to have relief-well plans - mmphosis
http://www.vancouversun.com/news/Canadian+companies+longer+need+have+relief+well+plans/3110577/story.htm

======
hga
Try this link:
[http://www.vancouversun.com/Canadian+companies+longer+need+h...](http://www.vancouversun.com/Canadian+companies+longer+need+have+relief+well+plans/3110577/story.html)

